# Ethmostigmus trigonopodus Sp



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 12, 2011)

I got he/she from a local bug fair never turns down a meal but not to agressive has never tried to bite or escape. My Ethmostigmus trigonopodus "blue ring" female seems to have the same temperment also


----------



## dannyboypede (Sep 12, 2011)

That centipede has mites (a lot of mites). Isolate it from your collection and do all of the mite things that you are supposed to do. 

--Dan

P.S.
NE Ohio Pride!!!!!


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 12, 2011)

Cool Pede but yeah lots of mites not good.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 12, 2011)

you should keep some isopods in its substrate.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm letting the container dry out and just keeping a water as you can see its pretty dry in the enclosure its a critter keeper so it has plenty of ventilation isopods would die because it to dry in there what else should i do to get rid of them I thought most centipede all carried some form of mites on them any more advices would be greatly appreciated Thanks every one


----------



## coldvaper (Sep 12, 2011)

i would try putting it in another container and cleaning it out completely.


----------



## KyuZo (Sep 12, 2011)

whatever you do, do it very carefully. especially when trying to dry out the cage.  i mean, you're doing all this stuff to keep the centipede in good health, but if you end up killing it, then you're pretty much just shooting yourself in the foot.

you can knock it out for about 15-30 minutes by drowning it, then damn a q-tip with rubbing alcohol (being extremely careful not to get it into their pores or trachea) and clean the area where there are mites.


----------



## beetleman (Sep 12, 2011)

nice pede! i had that color form awhile back,never seen them again for sale,excellent pickup.when any of my pedes had mites i would put them in a container w/papertowel(dry)waterdish,little hide,and the mites would die off in time,this method always worked for the pede.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Sep 12, 2011)

Maybe ill go with bettleman suggestion in not ready for the drown method. My other E. trigonopodus "blue ring" i keep damp has no mites though its weird to me.


----------



## Galapoheros (Sep 12, 2011)

I backup the isopod strategy, ime those mites slowly go away in the presence of isopods alone, they are like an arthropod keeper's miracle.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 13, 2011)

You can keep these with more moisture that the native habitat would suggest.  I've had an adult for 3+ years w/ no mite problems, but I do use isopods & spot clean every so often.  The substrate stays moist, except for the very top layer.  Female, you say?  I'll have to get mine sexed but it has that skinny male look to it.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 5, 2011)

Lunch time


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 5, 2011)

i have 5 of these guys, i can't wait until they all grow up.


----------



## beetleman (Oct 5, 2011)

yeah, they are awesome i'm trying to find that colorform,ive got the more darker/blueish/grayish ones,and of course the yellowlegs,i love how stocky they get.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Oct 5, 2011)

This is beautiful! I just need one . Still has a lot of mites though. But it doesnt seem to be a problem for him haha.


----------

